# Cape Henelopen Flats, Delaware



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Has anyone gone out in a yak at Cape Henelopen Flats, Delaware?


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I have been out to the Cape Henlopen Flats once last December in the yak. I got skunked. My friend does well there in the yak from time to time. I want to go back, from reading some of the boards things should start heating up there soon.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks fishingrod...


----------

